# Schumann piano concertos



## Colin M

Listening to Berwalds piano concerto in D M. Bought this CD for symphony three Kamu. conducting Helsingborg Love it but enthralled by this addition. Point me please to Schumann piano concertos. Because that is what this evokes in outlook and technique. And what a remarkable period the 19 th century into the earlier 20 th century was for orchestral music.


----------



## Colin M

Siveluv on Piano by the way.


----------



## Judith

The one I have and love is performed by 
Stephen Hough
CBSO
Conducted by Andris Nelsons. 

Also has Dvorak Piano Concerto on the same disc. 

Both lovely recordings


----------



## CnC Bartok

The Schumann nearly always comes coupled with the Grieg. They share the same key, and the Grieg is Schumannesque to quite an extent.

There are dozens of recordings out there! My personal favourites would have to include Solomon, Claudio Arrau and Stephen Kovacevich. But you'll get an avalanche of further suggestions!

Find a pianist you know and trust, you won't go far wrong.


----------



## joen_cph

Mosonyi´s _Piano Concerto in e _has a bit Berwaldesque qualities too, perhaps - a lyricism that is also rhapsodic and doesn´t become too bombastic, IMO ...

https://www.youtub


----------



## Ras

Colin M said:


> Point me please to Schumann piano concertos.


*Schumann only composed three concertos: one for violin, one for cello and one for piano. *
I thought myself lucky when I got this set really really cheap - It includes W. Sawallichs's recording of the Schumann symphonies with the three concertos performed by the *conductor Hans Vonk and the then young musicians: Truls Mørk(cello), Frank Peter Zimmerman(violin) and Christian Zacharias (piano).* Those three recordings all happen to have become my favorites in the repertoire. 
So if don't mind buying it used from amazon in the U.K. you can still get it for a reasonable price - see this link:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Orchestral...&qid=1538079550&sr=1-5&keywords=schumann+vonk









On www.spotify.com I am listening to Pappano and Lisiecki right now.









But take my advice with a grain of salt -- I'm not a big fan of Schumann.


----------



## joen_cph

After all, there are a couple of further Schumann concertante pieces too for piano and orchestra. 

Btw, the differences between the original version of the piano concerto and the revised, much more common one, are quite limited.


----------



## joen_cph

Concerning pre-1850 piano concertos, has the OP tried for example Weber' s 3 concertante works? 
I love the vital freshness and schwung of those works. 

Or Liszt´s lesser known concertante works, such as the Malediction?


----------



## Merl

I love this disc. The Dvorak isnt the most inspired of his pieces but the recording is top shelf and Hough is immense.


----------



## Triplets

The OP might want to investigate "The Romantic Piano Concerto" series on the Hyperion label. Dozens of little known works to explore


----------



## Ras

There is even a period recording:

*SCHUMANN Cello & Piano Concertos. Christophe Coin, Andreas Staier, Orchestre des Champs Elysees / Philippe Herreweghe. Harmonia Mundi*


----------



## joen_cph

Triplets said:


> The OP might want to investigate "The Romantic Piano Concerto" series on the Hyperion label. Dozens of little known works to explore


Yes, no doubt the most comprehensive library, an earlier but surpassed rival being the various Vox-Turnabout/candide recordings of similar repertoire with pianists like Ponti and Rose, later re-issued by the budget label Brilliant.


----------



## Ras

joen_cph said:


> Yes, no doubt the most comprehensive library, an earlier but surpassed rival being the various Vox-Turnabout/candide recordings of similar repertoire with pianists like Ponti and Rose, later re-issued by the budget label Brilliant.


I also have the box with Romantic piano concertos from Brilliant that Joen and Triplets recommend. It's good value for money.

There is competition from Hyperion's series of Romantic Piano Concertos - I think they just released CD 77 in the series. So there is a lot to choose from... But of course Hyperion is more expensive and can't be streamed. The sound is much better in the Hyperion series - the Vox/Briliant has dated sound - somewhat muddy.

Edited to add:
Oops I misread Triplets's post - He was in fact talking about the Hyperion series...


----------



## Triplets

Agreed, the Vox was pioneering, but the Hyperion series is much better played and recorded


joen_cph said:


> Yes, no doubt the most comprehensive library, an earlier but surpassed rival being the various Vox-Turnabout/candide recordings of similar repertoire with pianists like Ponti and Rose, later re-issued by the budget label Brilliant.


----------



## joen_cph

There are some fine performances in the Vox/Turnabout series. The Medtner 3rd Concerto with Ponti remains my favourite & is quite unique, though some prefer the heaviness of other performances. The Moskowski, Mosonyi, Stavenhagen, Liszt Malediction/Brendel and Barber are some other examples.


----------



## DavidA

You might try Geza Anda with Kubelik.


----------



## SONNET CLV

The Schumann Piano Concerto ranks as one of my all time favorite classical works, even though I remain only a lukewarm Schumann fan. Had Schumann composed only this concerto I could live happily. Had he not composed it my life would be much the poorer. 
I have quite the number of versions. If I remain partial to interpretations by Hélène Grimaud, Sviatoslav Richter, and Martha Argerich, don't fault me. Those are but three of many.


----------

